# Baroque Piano Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Examples: The Well Tempered Clavier and The Art of the Fugue.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Well there aren't very many "Baroque piano works" at all since the instrument was in its infancy in that era. Here's what the instrument may have sounded like in Bach's time:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Try this one, you be surprised.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...-century-a-cornucopia-of-early-keyboard-music


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The 12 sonatas by Lodovico Giustini of 1732 were the first published keyboard works specifically designated for the fortepiano.


----------

